

The amazing final days of ‘Simpsons’ co-creator Sam Simon, donating $100M - fraXis
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/11/11/the-amazing-final-days-of-simpsons-co-creator-sam-simon-whos-donating-his-100-million-fortune/

======
nickgrosvenor
Talk about going out with style. He's one classy man.

